# Just like a cult



## sola_gratia (Apr 10, 2006)

http://www.waroneaster.org/how-to-join/


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 10, 2006)

What in the world is that?!


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Apr 10, 2006)

their FAQ

Why are you doing this?

The mission of Beyond Belief Media is "œto provoke conversation about the dangers of religious belief." That´s what the War on Easter is designed to do. In the United States, we often act like Christianity is harmless, but it isn´t. We need to start talking about the implications of having this backward and deranged theology embedded in our culture. 

Is religion truly dangerous?

Yes. Throughout history, religions in conflict have generally inflicted the maximum possible violence on their perceived enemies. Religions gain power the more they insulate themselves from criticism. In the United States, Christianity has achieved a degree of insulation that is unwarranted "” it has power, it makes claims, but our politically correct culture forbids vigorous examination of that power or those claims.

But isn´t Christianity the least dangerous religion?

This past Palm Sunday, the Bible phrase heard most often in many church services was "œobedient unto death." A popular sung phrase was, "œWere you there when they crucified my Lord?" Mass movements emphasizing vengeance and lockstep obedience have historically been less than benign. 

But, at the moment, isn´t Islam more dangerous?

Yes. But Christianity is equally devoid of reason, and it is the most likely source of mindless antagonism of Islam. In a world where nuclear weapons become easier to acquire year by year, we need to neutralize religious fanaticism before it neutralizes us. And we need to start at home.

Why do you have to go into churches with your criticism?

That´s where the Christians are. 

But isn´t it wrong to challenge Christians in their sanctuaries?

Most churches are public places. Anyone can walk right in. Convention dictates that nobody is allowed to question pastors when they stand in front of crowds and make the most ridiculous, obviously untrue claims. But that´s just convention "” it certainly doesn´t make any sense. Clergy may want us to treat them like they are delicate flowers who can´t handle criticism, but that doesn´t mean we should treat them that way.

Isn´t it unfair to target children?

The children we´re trying to reach have already been targeted. They´ve been instructed to believe some of the craziest things imaginable: That there´s a horrible place called Hell, where they may be tortured for eternity "” unless they believe that a man died, stayed dead three days, rose from the dead and flew into the air. Given that these children have already been indoctrinated in this Bronze Age insanity, is it really so wrong to try to relieve their terror by letting them know that this frightening scheme may just be fantasy?

Are you worried that the tone of your campaign will cost you your credibility?

As the author Sam Harris points out in this interview, ridicule is a potent weapon. And political correctness has not exactly been effective in keeping religion in check to date.


----------



## sola_gratia (Apr 10, 2006)

If you think that's bad. Look at the flyers for kids.


----------



## tellville (Apr 10, 2006)

{Moderator--I have to delete this link. In my market and at least some others, the ads posted are frankly unfit for display here. Sorry, and no, I don't think it was intentional.}

Somebody from my church posted on our church forum the section at the end where the person who made this movie goes to his old school and interviews the school superintendent. Here's the link:

http:/{edit/delete}
Added: This clip will give you an idea of the attitude behind this movie.

[Edited on 4-11-2006 by tellville]

[Edited on 4-11-2006 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow! Sure does sound like a bunch of distortion and deceit to me. But I do have to admit someone caught on to my understanding about teaching kids.
There View
Childrens Flyer
The Truth
Truth Found in St. Nick


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 10, 2006)

Just got this e-mail from American Vision.....


> SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT from the desk of Gary DeMar:
> 
> Dear Friend,
> 
> ...



[Edited on 4-11-2006 by puritancovenanter]

[Edited on 4-11-2006 by puritancovenanter]


----------

